
Paranormal activity detection - pastorenick
http://dstil.ghost.io/how-we-detected-paranormal-activity-using-motion-sensors/
======
woliveirajr
> (Un)fortunately, we had to assume that there were non-paranormal causes for
> the triggers. In fact, PIR motion sensors have been known for generating
> false positives

Duh.

